# μία από χόρτα, κάνω κάποιον μία από χόρτα



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2011)

--Τον έκαναν μία από χόρτα, είπα κάποια στιγμή χτες βράδυ στην παρέα.
--Τι εννοείς; Τι θα πει αυτό;
--Τον διέλυσαν, τον εξαφάνισαν, τον έκαναν με τα κρεμμυδάκια. Αλλά μπορεί να σημαίνει και ότι κάποιος είναι για τα μπάζα, για πέταμα.
--Δική σου φράση είναι;
--Όχι βρε παιδιά, το λένε.
--Ποιος το λέει; Εμείς δεν το έχουμε ξανακούσει.
--Κανείς;
--Κανείς.

Λοιπόν, είναι λογικό που η παρέα μου δεν το είχε ξανακούσει, επειδή είναι κυρίως ποδοσφαιρική σλανγκ, που έχει αρχίσει όμως να περνάει (κυρίως μέσα από σχόλια σε ιστολόγια) και σε άλλους τομείς αντιπαραθέσεων --καλλιτεχνικά, πολιτικά κττ:


Σε παράσταση για ένα ρόλο εξελίχθηκε το υποτιθέμενο ντέρμπι του Πειραιά, καθώς ο Ολυμπιακός έκανε «μία από χόρτα» τον Εθνικό [...]

[...] έκανε “μία από χόρτα” τον συμπρωταγωνιστή της παράστασης, λαϊκό pop βάρδο Αντώνη Ρέμο. Ηταν τέτοια η διαφορά κλάσης τους [...]

Μία από χόρτα τον έκανε τον πρωθυπουργάκο μας. Βέβαια δεν αντελήφθη ότι μία από χόρτα έκανε και την Ελλάδα. Την χώρα που μέλλει να κυβερνήση – φτου, φτου, φτου στον κόρφο μας.
αλλά και (δεύτερη σημασία):


(Οι Κροάτες) ... μας θεωρούσαν «μια από χόρτα». Και στο τέλος έστεκαν αποσβολωμένοι στο γρασίδι και προσπαθούσαν να καταλάβουν από πού τους ήρθε...

 Η χθεσινή ημέρα ήταν μία από χόρτα για μας καθώς έσπασαν πολλές από τις επιλογές μας. Προχωράμε μπροστά...(από ιστότοπο για στοιχήματα)


----------



## sarant (Nov 19, 2011)

Το απίστευτο είναι που δεν την έχει το σλανγκ.γκρ!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2011)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό το "μία από χόρτα". "Μια μερίδα χόρτα"; Επειδή δεν υπάρχει στο κανονικό μας λεξιλόγιο αυτό το "μία από".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό το "μία από χόρτα". "Μια μερίδα χόρτα"; Επειδή δεν υπάρχει στο κανονικό μας λεξιλόγιο αυτό το "μία από".


Ίσως και μια δόση ή μια γαρνιτούρα από χόρτα/πρασινάδα. Δες και αυτό το εύρημα:


Να πιείτε ποτά σωστά βρε αγράμματοι, τζιν σκέτο σε ορό κατευθείαν στην φλέβα, ουίσκι πάνω στο οπτικό νεύρο, βότκα μπαμ και κάτω στο άντερο. Πάγο, αλκοόλ και πολύ σας είναι, που μου μάθατε και την πρασινάδα στο κοκτέιλ. Να πιείτε βγήκατε ή να φάτε μια από χόρτα στο ποτήρι;​

Από την άλλη, φαίνεται ότι κάποια ευρήματα δημιουργούνται από τον γκούγκλη στην προσπάθειά του να ψηφιοποιήσει πιντιέφια. Αυτό εδώ, για παράδειγμα:


[...] πορουσιαιζοντας μία από χόρτα κυανού. χρώματος, η οποία όμως οφείλονταν σε φθορι- ομό. Στις αρχέςτου 20ου αιώνα. σε-αναθεση με ... [...]​

φαίνεται εξαρχής ύποπτο και η υποψία επιβεβαιώνεται εύκολα:








Άλλα αντ' άλλων...


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 19, 2011)

Είναι κάτι ουδέτερο και άνοστο και άγευστο τελείως! Παράδειγμα για τον δόκτορα: Ο ΠΑΟ έκανε μία από χόρτα τον Ολυμπιακό στον Πειραιά το Σάββατο το βράδυ! :) 

Δηλαδή τον έκανε να φαίνεται σαν μια μερίδα χόρτα. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο ή σπουδαίο. 

Σαν τα βραστά κολοκύθια. Ή σαν σκέτο από γιουβέτσι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι - πέρα από το κατά πολλούς* άγευστο, άνοστο και ουδέτερο των χόρτων - συμβάλλει και το γεγονός ότι τα χόρτα ήταν παραδοσιακά φαγητό ευτελές, το πιο φτηνό πιάτο που μπορούσες να παραγγείλεις, κάτι που ισχύει και σήμερα σε ταβέρνες και κλασικά εστιατόρια τουλάχιστον, όχι στη δηθενιά των χαϊχούι και ντεμεκνουβελκουζινάτων. 

Όσο για το «μία από» της φράσης, φαντάζομαι ότι προέκυψε από τη μερίδα. Το «σκέτο από γιουβέτσι» που λέει ο Αζιμούθιος αποπάνω, απαντάται και ως _«μία σκέτη από γιουβέτσι»_, δηλαδή μία μερίδα _από_ γιουβέτσι σκέτη, φτωχή, υπολειπόμενη, χωρίς κρέας, μόνο με τη μανέστρα, που ευνόητα ήταν φτηνότερη (και είναι, σε παραδοσιακά ή επαρχιακά μαγέρικα και λαϊκά εστιατόρια). Υπάρχει άλλωστε και το ελλειπτικό «μία απ' όλα», όπου η λέξη μερίδα παραλείπεται. Αν βάλουμε και τα μη εδώδιμα, άχρηστα χόρτα στο παιχνίδι, τα αγριόχορτα, τα άχυρα - και για την ποδοσφαιρική χρήση το χορτάρι του γηπέδου - αλλά και τα παρεμφερή «τον έκανε χώμα» ή «τον έκανε σκόνη», έρχεται και δένει το νόημα της φράσης, την οποία κι εγώ έχω ξανακούσει και μάλιστα σε όχι ποδοσφαιρικά συμφραζόμενα, δεν χρειάστηκαν και πολλές εξηγήσεις για να την καταλάβω και με άρεζε.

*Κττμγ, αν τα χόρτα είναι άγρια, φρεσκομαζεμένα και καλόβραστα, δεν παίζονται. 
Και καλά θα κάνουμε να τα (ξανα)συνηθίσουμε, εποχές που έρχονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Είναι κάτι ουδέτερο και άνοστο και άγευστο τελείως! Παράδειγμα για τον δόκτορα: Ο ΠΑΟ έκανε μία από χόρτα τον Ολυμπιακό στον Πειραιά το Σάββατο το βράδυ! :) Δηλαδή τον έκανε να φαίνεται σαν μια μερίδα χόρτα. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο ή σπουδαίο.


Πολλή κούραση είχε χτες ο θεός της μπάλας και πήγε για υπνάκο 7.30-9.30. Ευτυχώς για κάποιους...


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

Άμα κρίνονταν οι αγώνες από τα στατιστικά, τα γκολ δε θα μετρούσανε.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> Άμα κρίνονταν οι αγώνες από τα στατιστικά, τα γκολ δε θα μετρούσανε.



Άσε που η προβαλλόμενη ερυθρόλευκη υπεροχή στηρίζεται σε στατιστικά όπου μετράνε το ίδιο γκολ, δοκάρια, σουτ στα περιστέρια και σέντρες που καταλήγουν στα μπούτια των αμυνόμενων.:):):) Βασικά, ο θεός της μπάλας κοιμήθηκε στο δοκάρι του Λέτο... ά, και πιο πριν ο Γκανέζος είχε κάνει μία από χόρτα τον Αβραάμ τον στοιχηματζή...


----------

